# Expats in El Rehab



## NOLA Transplant (Apr 24, 2016)

My husband and I would be interested in meeting other expat couples in El Rehab with or without children. Is there already a group that gets together? If not, who's interested?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to Egypt 

There are expat clubs in Maadi that you might want to try.. many expats travel from their area to visit these places, you would have more chance of meeting likeminded friends in these clubs..


----------

